# Peach wine...



## DConnolly (Aug 8, 2011)

Peaches came on big time this week - picked up 60lbs @ $1/lb. Obviously, we can't eat that many so......

Based on Tom's peach wine recipe and adjusted for 6 gallons....here's the game plan and a couple questions. Please critique my plan....

30 lbs. peaches pitted, sliced, frozen w/ absorbic acid
2 primaries: 15# in each/in pulp bag - thawed in the primaries
In each primary:
3tsp pectic enzyme
2tsp acid blend (I don't have a acidometer so this is a shot in the dark)
6 gallons water (3 gal each primary)
sugar to 1.085
Lalvin K1V-1116 or Premier Cuvee yeast (see question below)
F-pac with 10# peaches

Questions:
1) Which of the two yeasts should I use and why? (these are the ones I have on hand)
2) Should I use one full packet of yeast in each primary?
3) Should I squeeze the pulp bags at all after thawing to break up some of the peaches?
4) Should I use some yeast energizer or nutrient?

Thanks!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 8, 2011)

You are a little low on peaches for 6 gallons. I would use 36#'s.

I don't think you will need 6 gallons of water either - I used maybe 1-2 gallons of water.

Pectic is 3/4 tsp per gallon - 6 gallons = 4 1/2 tsp pectic.

Make sure you measure your TA before adding any acid. Use the wine calc to determine how much you need to add.

Starting SG should be 1.085.

Not sure about either of those 2 yeasts - I use the Lalvin 71B-1122. The dominant acid in peach is malic acid. Lalvin 71B-1122 will metabolize 20-40% of the malic acid for a smoother finish.

Use 1 packet and split it between both primaries - you don't need 2 packets.

Yes - use nutrient - 1/2 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes add 5 1/2 gal water the sugar will take the other 1/2gal. You will need this as you will get alot of pulp and require many rackings.
Yes add nutrient
If you make a starter you can divide it otherwise split it on a gram scale.
I like Cote des Blancs
Make a strong f-pac.
Consider adding a little tannin.


----------



## DConnolly (Sep 6, 2011)

*Off and running....*

Followed all the advice above and started the primaries last night. Ended up using 32 lbs of peaches. That will save 10lbs for the fpac. SG was 1.087 and temp was 76. It was a pain getting the sugar right since all I have are macs and the winecalc program is only for windows. A little trial and error and we finally got it right. Made a starter with 71B-7122. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 6, 2011)

I found an answer in a search, so I pulled my question...


----------



## DConnolly (Sep 12, 2011)

*Made the peach wine.....*

I pulled the pulp bags at 1.01 (Day 4) and on Day 6 it was at .996. I racked from the two primaries to the carboy and ended up with 8 gallons! It took about 11 pounds of suger to get the SG right and I added exactly 5 gallons of water. I thought for sure I'd end up with a bit more than 6 but 8 was way too much. That makes my fruit per gallon 4# - significantly less than I wanted. I guess experience is the only way to learn on this stuff, but anyone else following this recipe might want to back off on the water a bit. Gonna hit it with a big f-pac.


----------



## Kujo66 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Peach...*

I just did an F-pac in my peach other day. My question is how much peach should I be able to taste in it? How strong should it be? I know its peach wine but should it be like 'peach koolaid' tasting or not? I hope I dont sound too dumb HA


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Sep 14, 2011)

And talking about the f-pack in peach, or any flavor, do you put PE in the f-pack or just add to the wine in the "raw" or "steamed" state? I steamed my fruit.


----------



## Kujo66 (Sep 14, 2011)

*f pac...*

I simmered them down and strained juice out. I got about 3/4 of a glass. I added about just under 1/4 cup of sugar dissolved in water but couldnt add all of it because carboy was full. SG is just barely over 1


----------



## Calvus (Sep 14, 2011)

SpoiledRotten said:


> And talking about the f-pack in peach, or any flavor, do you put PE in the f-pack or just add to the wine in the "raw" or "steamed" state? I steamed my fruit.



I wonder this myself. I made an fpac from blackberries and it cleared really well but I wondered if I should of added PE so a haze didnt form. Although, I assume that by boiling it for a while the high heat broke down the pectin.


----------



## lloyd (Nov 16, 2011)

I was wondering have you had trouble with your peach wines clearing? Mine has been in secondary for 26 days with very little clearing.


----------



## Auburn-Bob (Nov 16, 2011)

My very first batch of wine was peach. As I recall, it didn't go crystal clear. I had to vacuum filter it. I bought a water aspirator and filter equipment on eBay. Later, I bought a vacuum pump.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 17, 2011)

My Peach Wines made in June & July have totally cleared now, ALL on their own. I'll let them bulk age to next June when I need the carboys again. Never had a problem with Peach clearing. Roy


----------



## Duster (Nov 17, 2011)

lloyd said:


> I was wondering have you had trouble with your peach wines clearing? Mine has been in secondary for 26 days with very little clearing.



Sparkoloid does wonders.


----------



## lloyd (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok Maybe 26 days is not enough time. but Im sure that fermentation has finished so I think I will (1) rack it. (2) Course filter it. (3) De-gas. (4) treat it with camden. (5) place a solid bung in the carboys and bulk age it. Does this sound appropriate?


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2011)

lloyd said:


> Ok Maybe 26 days is not enough time. but Im sure that fermentation has finished so I think I will (1) rack it. (2) Course filter it. (3) De-gas. (4) treat it with camden. (5) place a solid bung in the carboys and bulk age it. Does this sound appropriate?



WHOO!
Filter @ 30 days? No way. You need to let it clear by itself. Just because it looks clear means nothing. 
Rack,
Stabilize (if not done)
Degas
NO solid bung at this point.
Patience
Patience
Patience


----------



## Deezil (Nov 18, 2011)

lloyd said:


> Ok Maybe 26 days is not enough time. but Im sure that fermentation has finished so I think I will (1) rack it. (2) Course filter it. (3) De-gas. (4) treat it with camden. (5) place a solid bung in the carboys and bulk age it. Does this sound appropriate?



De-gas it and allow it to clear itself. You have Co2 trying to rise, and particles trying to fall - like the offensive & defensive lines in football. Get the Co2 out of the way and things will clear up a lot easier.


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 18, 2011)

Rack, Stabilize, de-gas, Patience, Patience, give it at least 6 mo. before adding any clarifires. If mine doesn't clear in 9 mo. from start of must I'll add something. So far I haven't had too! Roy


----------



## lloyd (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, (1) rack (2) stabilize with camden tablets (3) de-gas (4) reinstall air locks (5) let sit till clear 6 Mo.. possibly. Right?


----------



## Tom (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep.
But, I would rack 2X in the 6 months and keep the meta up


----------



## FTC Wines (Nov 19, 2011)

Ditto, Ditto, You'll love it in time. roy


----------



## J1ZZ4 (May 27, 2014)

Yea boiling the fruit breaks dont the goodies you want to keep but you dont really want pectin so if you have enhancers do it... Im defrosting mine slowly on the bench or in warm water if it takes too long and then adding warm water to the diluted mix to keep the steady heat no other enhancers etc just yeast and extra sugar filter twice in ten days and bottle.... Just gonna hit it! 3 months later try it.. Or kaboom?


----------

